# Sticky  Before you ask... Read the FAQ!!!!



## The Robman

New to Replay or just looking for more info? Please be sure to check out our member created REPLAY TV FAQ!!!
http://www.replaytvfaqs.com/

As that URL no longer seems to work, here's an archived version:
replayfaqs.com @ web.archive.org

Also, check the links in the next couple of posts in this thread to see if there's an existing thread that covers the topic in question.

*Options for continuing to use ReplayTV*
1. VCR Mode - use Manual Record. 
2. LaHo - switch to LaHo - cost $21/6 months for 1 unit, $12/6 months each additional unit.
http://www.percdata.com/
2. WiRNS & Schedules Direct - cost $25/year - all units
http://wirns.com/
http://schedulesdirect.org/


Thanks!!!


----------



## The Robman

*A. Remote Control Issues*
1. How to control multiple Replays in the same location
2. Universal Remote for ReplayTV
3. Worn Out SELECT button
4. ReplayEric's original thread about the 3.0 software
5. Philips DVR remote
6. Replay Remote - Audio hack
7. Universal Cable Boxes
8. Replay remote no longer works Replay

*B. Hacking Items*
1. Adding new IR Blaster codes to the Replay (4k/5k)
2. Adding new IR Blaster codes to the Replay (2k/3k)
3. Find hidden local numbers

*C. Replay Drive Images*
1. Drive Image Server
2. FTP server image thread

If you find other threads that are useful in answering FAQs, post them here.


----------



## ClearToLand

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS THREAD!*

[Send me a PM ; Start a new thread ; etc... Thanks!]

*This is a "Work-in-Progress" Document!*

 DHCP Server / ReplayTV Dual IP Bug (2004) - *sfhub*
DHCP Server / ReplayTV Dual IP Bug Revisited (2005) - *sfhub*

 "Please wait" failure modes other than HD - *dstoffa*

 Duplicate ISN Problem - *j.m.*

 5xxx IR Receiver Alignment - *ClearToLand*

 Please Help: DirecTV Receiver D10-200 (D10-300) - *stern_keefer*
Fix For D10-100 Local Channel Changing Problem - *DosMan*
ReplayTV using serial link w/newer DirecTV receivers - *DosMan* - Web Page 
ReplayTV KnowledgeBase Article: "Which satellite receivers support serial control?" - *DosMan*
DirecTV Satellite Receivers Compatible With ReplayTV Serial Data Link - *rm -rf *.**

 Pictures of 5000 Series On-Screen Displays - *Loren Kruse.*

 4000 vs. 5000 Series Differences - *Paul Bruneau*

 TiVo Series 2 vs. ReplayTV 5000 Comparison - *ClearToLand*

 ReplayTV Software Descriptions & Links [Major] - *f2000Keith*
ReplayTV Software Accessories & Add-Ons [Minor] - *ClearToLand*

 FTP Image Server - *Ghoul*

 Re-route ReplayTV IDE Cable to Improve Airflow - *icecow*

 Multiple Replay Scheduling for the Methodically Challenged - *ClearToLand*

 THEME-Based Recording Priorities - *Various*

 No Dups and Overflow... - *ClearToLand*

 Pushing Weather Radar Photos to ReplayTV via DVArchive - *herbert*

 Multiple ReplayTV, a Modem and a Crossover Cable - *Various*

 Voluntary collective study on ReplayTV ZONES codes (for a better FAQ) - *icecow*
Voluntary collective study on ReplayTV ClawFoot Portal functions (for a better FAQ) - *icecow*
Wayback Machine: Replay FAQs - What can I enter in the Claw Foot Portal? 
Molehill Twiki Mirror - Clawfoot Commands - *Todd Larason*

 No fuss 50xx Harddrive Upgrade for determined newbies - *icecow*
$80 Out-of-Warranty Factory Repair *OR* D-I-Y HD Upgrade? - *ClearToLand*

 Configuring Remotes For Multiple ReplayTVs in One Physical Location - *Various*
How to control multiple Replays in the same location - *Various*
How To Run 2-4 Replays Individually From One Replay Remote - *drlava*
URC-6131 & Advanced Programming *WITHOUT* JP1 - *ClearToLand*

 Using Extract_RTV on 4xxx and 5xxx Drives - *FlipFlop*
Is There a Way to Copy a New Image, But Keep the Existing Mpeg Partition? - *FlipFlop*

 Avoid Interrupting a Disk Write When Performing a COLD BOOT - *ClearToLand*

 Simple fix for some of the infinite reboot problems... - *Jeff D*

 Reverting to Your Previous Software Build - *j.m.*

 Setting Up WiRNS to Preserve CA/IVS on a 55XX - *moyekj*

 Perl Script - WiRNS Initiated Net Connect - *moyekj*
Workaround for 5xxx failure to reboot every 7 days? - *j.m.*

 Channel Guide Updates Only Next 24 Hours for Program Changes - *barmar*

 First Connect via Modem After Initial Setup via Broadband Bug - *sfhub*
Finding *FREE* (aka non-LD) Dial-Up / Modem Telephone Numbers - *Mikeyboy*

 Troubleshooting ReplayTV's 2 HTTP Servers - *sfhub*

 Modem-Only ReplayTV Connects via Broadband Through PC - *richardtallent*

 How to Revive a Seemingly Dead ReplayTV Tuner - *Crunchy Doodle*

 How Exactly Does "Commercial Advance" Work? - *Various*
Does Show|Nav Use the Same Marker Reference Points as Commercial Advance? - *Various*
Commercial Advance Patents 

 List of things that screw with 2.4 GHz WiFi-B, G - *SMMinke*

 50xx/55xx Series Pixilating, Skipping, Locking Up and Re-Booting - *Mikeyboy*

 Current GetShellCommands - *ClearToLand*

 Current PTVIO ReplayTV Shell Commands - *Sean Riddle*
Activating PTVIO - *j.m.*

 ReplayTV Twiki - *Todd Larason*

 ReplayTV Disk Fragmentation (or the lack of) - *Various*

 ReplayTV 5XXX Reboot Troubleshooting Checklist - *ClearToLand*

 How to Repair a Corrupt Configuration File *WITHOUT* Resorting to 382-Zones 'Factory Reset' - *odie34*

 "Setting the Clock..." *DOESN'T* If the DNS Lookup Fails - *empyle*

 Remote ReplayTV Guide(s) Sporadically Don't Refresh - *hdonzis*

 Selecting 'Content Skip' Mode (the opposite of 'Commercial Skip') - *CCCP*

 Unexpected Error 93A6000B - Replays and Transparent Proxies - *sfhub*

 Disappearing ReplayTVs? Give Them Their Own Subnet/VLAN! - *rkramer*
Intermittently Losing Connectivity Until I 243-Zones/17... - *gerry_duprey*
Running an UNKNOWN, Possibly OUT OF DATE version of DVArchive - *gerry_duprey*

 [How-Do-I] Control My NEW OTA / CABLE Digital STB With My OLD ReplayTV? - *ClearToLand*

 My ReplayTV Reboots When Scrolling Through the Channel Guide - *RSaunders*

 ReplayTV Knowledge Base: How do I adjust or tune the IR code settings for my cable or satellite box? - *ClearToLand*

 Wayback Machine: ReplayTV Find Answer - *jlv*

 Wayback Machine: ReplayTV Knowledgebase - *jlv*

 Wayback Machine: Replay FAQs - *jleavens*

 Wayback Machine: Molehill.Org - TWiki.Replay - *Todd Larason*

 Womble, Replaytv output and DVD burning - *Various*
Jim's Tips: ReplayTV Tip #1-ReplayTV to DVD HOWTO 

 How to server WiRNS guide data to DVArchive? - *Various*

 WiRNs and Schedules Direct - *Various*
*~~~~~Demarcation Line~~~~~*
 ASCII Character Equipment Layout Diagram Revisited - *TheDreamer* (Sorry Max - Lawrence's diagram is GORGEOUS - for ASCII that is)
ASCII Character Equipment Layout Diagram - *MaxH* (When a newbie can't verbally explain their wiring layout, have them edit Max's diagram in Notepad and re-post)

 Quickest way I've found to do a search on AVS - *icecow*
Effective SEARCH Techniques... - *ClearToLand*

 Posting and You - A Multimedia Guide for Newcomers to Forums - *ClearToLand*

 How to Ask Questions "The Smart Way" - *ClearToLand*

 MAJOR (IMO) ReplayTV "Events" That Have Been "Passed Over"... - *ClearToLand*

 *Google Search Operators - Google Guide*









 ClearToLand's Panasonic DVDR Tips - *ClearToLand* (This LINK, located here, is just a '_shortcut_' for me)

.
*49507 Views - 05/14/2012 @ 05:18 [FAQ]

48052 Views - 01/02/2012 @ 23:15 [FAQ]

46180 Views - 07/15/2011 @ 14:00 [FAQ]

43093 Views - 09/07/2010 @ 18:45 [FAQ]

38855 Views - 09/21/2009 @ 20:10 [FAQ]

30831 Views - 05/18/2008 @ 15:55 [FAQ]

28220 Views - 12/30/2007 @ 14:30 [FAQ]

17002 Views - 04/15/2006 @ 19:44 [FAQ]

15140 Views - 01/29/2006 @ 16:10 [FAQ]

13312 Views - 12/05/2005 @ 12:55 [FAQ]

11115 Views - 10/07/2005 @ 00:50 [FAQ]

09636 Views - 08/20/2005 @ 17:00 [FAQ]

00481 Views - 12/23/2004 @ 22:16*


----------



## The Robman

bump to save from archive


----------



## ClearToLand

*BUMP to prevent archiving...*


----------



## SD_Shadow

lclarkrtv said:


> I didn't check all of them, but of about 10 FAQ links I clicked on, all but two of them produced this 404 error:
> 
> 
> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /avs-vb/showthread.php was not found on this server.​
> Does anyone have the knowhow and power to fix them?


Just reply here. 

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearToLand

*Time Moves On...*



SD_Shadow said:


> Just reply here.


.
OK. 
.


lclarkrtv said:


> ...*Does anyone have the knowhow and power to fix them?*


.
The owners of the sites the LINKs point to have the knowhow and power. 

If you hover your mouse pointer over a LINK, you'll see the URL. Many LINKs point to either:
http://archive.avsforum.com
or
http://archive2.avsforum.com
A decade ago, when many of those LINKs were first created, this forum ran on vBulletin software. For some reason that I believe was related to disk storage problems, the owners decided to split off inactive messages falling within two date ranges into two separate URLs. If you click on the two LINKs above, you'll see that the URLs still exist, but, vBulletin is no longer running to allow access to the data, if it even exists.

If you click on the two LINKs below:
https://web.archive.org/web/20040827081905/http://archive.avsforum.com/avs-vb/
or
https://web.archive.org/web/20110902121437/http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/
you'll see the oldest Index Pages for those LINKs that are available on the Wayback Machine (GOOGLE it to find out more about it). Unfortunately, they appear to be the only pages the owners, avsforum, allowed to be saved. 

If you click on LINKs 48-51, you'll see the actual data since THEIR owners DID allow the Wayback Machine access.

Time moves on...


----------

